# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Brown Suga Cafe 122nd/May

## ImTheDude

Anybody tried this place? Its some of the best Soul Food in OKC. They are having an inaugeration week special for buy 1 dinner get the 2nd half price. Be sure and try the pot roast.

----------


## ddavidson8

Oh God please no. I can't believe there is a buisness with that name near the beautiful area I grew up in. What's next, an "In Yo Face Fashions"?

----------


## NativeOkie

> Oh God please no. I can't believe there is a buisness with that name near the beautiful area I grew up in. What's next, an "In Yo Face Fashions"?


Very funny.
It is right next to We B Toys.

----------


## ImTheDude

Don't worry fellas, "they" haven't made it out to Deer Creek or Piedmont yet.

----------


## Matt

Haha, black people talk differently from white people.  Hilarious.

----------


## NativeOkie

> Haha, black people talk differently from white people.  Hilarious.


Let me axe you a question Matt.
Am I Black or White. 
You might be surprised!

----------


## Matt

You know, it's one thing to say "axe" instead of "ask," but to type it?

----------


## ultimatesooner

do they still have chicken and waffles on the weekends?

----------


## ImTheDude

Not sure, I know they quit for a while, but were talking about bringing it back.

----------


## colest7678

Wow, haven't noticed this place yet.. I'll have to stop by and check it out.

Do they have a website with a menu online? Yes, I am too lazy to Google it.

----------


## ImTheDude

Brown Suga Cafe

----------


## istilldon'tgetit

I don't know about all that, but i do know that Brown Suga has fantastic food and a friendly staff. The portions are generious and you will leave feeling better than  when you went in. As far as what to order, the greens and the red beans are best you will ever have in a restaurant. And to ddave, the ladies from brown suga can open one up in my beautiful neighborhood anytime.

----------


## ImTheDude

> I don't know about all that, but i do know that Brown Suga has fantastic food and a friendly staff. The portions are generious and you will leave feeling better than  when you went in. As far as what to order, the greens and the red beans are best you will ever have in a restaurant. And to ddave, the ladies from brown suga can open one up in my beautiful neighborhood anytime.


I haven't had the red beans/rice, but I agree on the greens. By far the best I've had whether at a restaurant or home cooked. The pot roast is "melt in your mouth" good.

----------


## FFLady

> Very funny.
> It is right next to *We B Toys*.





 :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## ImTheDude

Too bad Hillbillie's in Arcadia closed down, it might have been more up your ally.

----------


## rondvu

Oklahoma City Restaurants | Local Restaurant Reviews is a good site to read about OKC restaraunts.

----------


## metro

http://www.newsok.com/brown-suga-caf...ad_story_title

*Brown Suga Cafe puts its soul into cuisine*
Southern-Style Cooking: Seasoning, execution secrets to classic dishes 
BY DANIEL PUMA 
Published: July 22, 2009

Whether Brown Suga Cafe is named after its signature dish or the dish was named after the restaurant, Brown Suga Chicken is a meal you should know.

Shlonda Holland owns and operates Brown Suga Cafe with her mother and two sisters, serving soul food. 

They feature comfort food of the Deep South, including classic dishes such as collard greens, cornbread, meatloaf, fried chicken and pot roast. All fine choices but all found at menus around the state.

The Brown Suga Chicken, however, can only be found at 36 W Memorial.

Holland starts with a whole chicken. After a quick wash and dry, the chicken is seasoned with one of her 32 different secret seasoning blends. 

After a 90-minute spin around the rotisserie, the chicken is glazed with another blend and cut into quarters for service.

You can order the Brown Suga Chicken white or dark, but either way, the meat doesnt hold to the bone for long.

It arrives on the palate a moist morsel of salty and sweet  the brown sugar staving of its salty competition just enough to deliver a balanced bite.

"Every dish is about seasoning and execution, Holland said.

Holland keeps her seasoning blends secret, and if you ask what it is, you will get the same answer every time, "Its brown sugar and some other things.

Almost every item on the menu has the cafes trademark of brown sugar in the dish. The corn bread is made fresh from scratch daily and served with a butter and a brown sugar rub that supplies a subtle crunch.

Brown Suga Cafe is a tribute to Hollands grandmother, Ruth J. Fuller, who taught Holland to cook soul food. The restaurant is all about family. Everyone who works there is family, and everyone who eats there feels like they are part of a family.

Holland plans to sell her seasoning blends and four cookbooks in the future.

Brown Suga Cafe opened in Oct. 2007 at NW 122 and May Avenue. July 1, the cafe moved to the Memorial Road location. The new space allowed Holland to expand the menu to include traditional fried chicken, and the increasingly popular fried chicken and waffles.

Holland and her family are doing their best to elevate a cuisine that easily gets lost in mass-produced form: old-fashioned Southern cooking.

----------


## fromdust

hey all, as i was driving down the expressway i seemed to have noticed a sign for this restaurant near the buy 4 less on council. anyone know about it? if its open?

----------


## Nefarious

Some co-workers and I went to the Memorial Rd. location for lunch last week. We all had the meatloaf with different sides. The food was wonderful and had the taste of home cooking.

----------


## mecarr

> Oh God please no. I can't believe there is a buisness with that name near the beautiful area I grew up in. What's next, an "In Yo Face Fashions"?


OMG that's hilarious. Such wicked humor...

----------


## kevinpate

I wish they kept later hours.  I generally prefer a later dinner than is possible here.

----------


## Roadhawg

It looks like it has good food, I'll have to give it a try.

----------


## fromdust

> hey all, as i was driving down the expressway i seemed to have noticed a sign for this restaurant near the buy 4 less on council. anyone know about it? if its open?


ya, i went by there too and pulled up to the door. it was late evening so nobody was there, but lights were on and seemed like it is being worked on. no posting of an opening, though.

----------


## ddavidson8

> NewsOK
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Suga Cafe opened in Oct. 2007 at NW 122 and May Avenue. July 1, the cafe moved to the Memorial Road location.


Thank God, my hood is safe again yo. Fo shizzle.

----------

